# You Know You're The Significant Other Of Someone In Ems Or Fire When



## emergmedik (Mar 3, 2008)

* You Wake Up To Your Alarm And Shout " Will You Shut That Pager Off Already!"

* Your Idea Of A Massage Is Having Your S.o. Practice Secondary Survey On You.

* Your Idea Of Foreplay Is A Priapism Sweep Or A Check For Wetness

* You Own Several Ems Or Fire Dept. Shirts And Never Bought One.

* Your Idea Of A Turn On Is Wearing Their Sweaty Gear

* You Have Ever Been Stood Up Because There Was A Call

* You Saw The Movie Backdraft And Want To Imitate The Hosebed Scene.

*you Have Evr Waited 6hrs Because They Went On A "quick" Call

* You're More Familiar With Their Station Than Your Parents House

*you Can Discuss Dismemberment At The Dinnertable Without Vomiting,

* You Belong To One Of The Following Clubs: Ferno, Code 3, Hosebed, Hotride....did I Cover Them All????

* You Have All Their Radio Codes Memorized And Can Recite Them In Your Sleep

* You Own A Scanner With All Their Frequencies Programmed Into It

* You Find Yourself Suddenly "coverless" As Your S.o. Does A 360 And Falls Outta Bed Taking All The Covers With Him When The Pager Goes Off.

* You Bring A Book Along To Read While You Wait At The Station For Then To Get Back From A " Quick" Call

* You Drive Seperate Vehicles To A Family Gathering Or Other Events For Fear You Maybe Stranded There When There's A Call

* You Radio That Your S.o. Is Enroute So He Can Drive With Both Hands On The Steering Wheel.

*you Become An Emt Or Dispatcher So You Can Spend "quality"time With Him

* You Have Put On Your Wedding Program: Do To The Solemn Nature Of The Occasion, We Ask That You Turn Down Or Turn Off All Fire And Ems Pagers.

*you Can Identify All Parts Of The Body Inside And Out, Know Drugs And Their Calculations/doseage, Know How To Operate The Pumper And Have Never Taken A Class....

* He Keeps Asking You To Pose Nude In His Bunkers For His Locker At The Station....

*when You Have More Gall's Catalogs & Firehouse Magazines Thru Out The House Than Actual Books

* You Have A Whole Room In Your Home Dedicated To The Fire And Ems Memoribilia He Has Collected

*you Go To Disneyworld And He Is More Excited To Meet The Disney Firemen Than Mickey

* As Soon As You Show Signs Of Illness He And His Buddies Want To Stick You With An Iv Instead Of Offering Pepto Or Nyquil

* He And The Rest Of The Volunteer Crew Beg You To Have The Baby At Home So He/ They Can Deliver You

*you Have Ever Talked About Moving And The Decision Is Down To Whether Or Not There's A Volunteer Service In Town........

* When Traveling With Your Kid Instead Of Looking At Nice Cars He Says "look Ambulance/firetruck, Nice One, Nice Lights Too"

* When Your Personal Vehicle Is Now Stocked With Latex Gloves Where The Extra Cloth Gloves Used To Be...... Very Important!

* When Your 3 Year Old Thinks That Every Ambulance/ Firetruck Is Daddy And He Wants To Be An Emt/ Ff When He Grows Up

*when Your Hubby Leaves To Go To The Store For Hamburger Buns Just Down The Block, Only To Return 12 Hrs Later After A Barn Fire....



Ok Anymore Ideas Out There??


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 3, 2008)

*Love our EMS!*

LOL THAT IS PRETTY FUNNY!  Wait!  do I hear the theme song from Emergency as make out music! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## emtwacker710 (Mar 11, 2008)

ha, my girlfriend read this and was laughing the whole time, she agrees completely!


----------



## emergmedik (Mar 11, 2008)

glad she got a laugh! unfortunately from experience with the Hubby it's all true!!


----------

